# The Nissan only thread



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

Let's see your favorite one. I see a lot of Jeeps, Toyotas and Land Rovers, but Nissan makes some great trucks. Lets see them.
Here is my favorite one


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: The Nissan only thread (koko12)*

Damn, it's pretty cold this side of the woods. I would have thought there were more fans


----------



## GutlessLump (May 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

back in the day i had a 86 1/2, that thing took all the abuse i threw at it, it was the toughest stock truck i have ever seen or owned. it jumped so beautifully, haha. only problem i ever had with it was when i was flying down a skid trail and i jumped a water bar that was cut at a pretty good angle, kinda threw me off in the air a bit and it came down one the front right and ripped the upper control arm out of the frame, nothing a re-tap and some new bolts couldnt fix though.
old pic, complete with mid 90's era racing stripe (it was a joke, mainly because the truck was very very slow), it was a fun truck to blast around in the woods with though.


----------



## HighFructoseCornSyrp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GutlessLump)*









JK, I've never seen that red thing up there...now I want one.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Nissan Trucks. Let's see em'*

Pics of new and old Nissan trucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

My friends Nissan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

here is mine


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (arric)*

Here is my friends Nissan... Right before it was winched by a Land Cruiser.










_Modified by CreeperSleeper at 1:28 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Here is mine... I will be posting more in my build thread that I am about to start. Just got a D44 to start building up for the front!


----------



## mikeyp0771 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Nissan Trucks. Let's see em' (VolksAddict)*

just picked this up on saturday


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

what I traded in for my mk6


----------



## Hilly-B-Dubbin (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Hilly-B-Dubbin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

pickin up a 99 frontier v6 4x4 tonight!


----------



## salted (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (arric)*

So cool. that is very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *arric* »_here is mine


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

thats monsterous!!!
heres the new toy!
merry christmas to me!


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (salted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salted* »_So cool. that is very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks.... I got the wheels and flares from Arctic Truck, and still need to paint the flares.


----------



## Extreme90path (Jan 12, 2010)

My 1990 nizzy with plunty of mods done! I have an ARB snorkel in the works, also I am modding an xterra roof rack to sport on the top.


----------



## hansrandal (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: Nissan Trucks. Let's see em' (VolksAddict)*

mine: 2001 supercharged 3" suspension lift rear and t-bar cranked front. flomaster exhaust. 265-70-17 yokohama geolander m/t (summer) firestone studded (winter)


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Nissan Trucks. Let's see em' (VolksAddict)*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (arric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arric* »_


----------



## Pool Runner (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (BHB)*

Here is mine...


----------



## teejtiu (Feb 19, 2010)

My 1993 Nissan Patrol in the Philippines.


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Nissan Trucks. Let's see em' (VolksAddict)*

Picked this up last night, gonna be doin some fishin for sure!!!

























































I'll get er cleaned up then take these pics down and put cleaned ones up eventually!


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

I have been looking at getting a nissan titan recently. Anyone here know the pro/cons of getting one of these fullsize beasts. Here is one of my old hardbodys


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (The Dubsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Dubsta* »_I have been looking at getting a nissan titan recently. Anyone here know the pro/cons of getting one of these fullsize beasts. Here is one of my old hardbodys 










none!








I wanted to trade my frontier for titan but frontier is paid off so you know....
you can get bigger lifts for titan, thats all I know. hahaha


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (arric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arric* »_here is mine









didnt you had a build thread on clubfrontier? very nice...


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Nissan Trucks. Let's see em' (VolksAddict)*

my truck, '05 SE 4wd, 2inch leveling kit, and thats about it.


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

nice and clean frontier BiH... 
Here is my co-worker's nissan titan with the "no fear" package.


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_
didnt you had a build thread on clubfrontier? very nice...

Yeah


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

Here is mine










and a vid
http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q98/frontin40/?action=view&current=frontier.mp4


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is the pirate thread if you wanna check it out
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=419406


----------



## 12v71 (Dec 18, 2009)

Some vids


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Heres my buddies 09 Xterra Offroad. 





































Heres a vid from that trip:


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)




----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

What exactly does one do with a truck on wheels that big that's only 2wd? :sly:


----------



## gtdubbin (Mar 8, 2005)

*looking at a pathfinder...*

Anyone have a 95 and older pathfinder? 
I'm looking to get one for a good deal as a daily/weekend off-roader, nothing crazy. 

The truck is a 94, 5 spd with 86k original miles. Owner has had it for the past 6 years. It is a goldish color with a decent body. Has some mild front end damage, bumper and passenger fender. Nothing major. Very little rust.

Just wondering if there is anything specific that should be looked at. I know that the rear frame section near the suspension tends to rust out, especially in the Northeast so I'll inspect that. How are the V6 motors? I hear that they are extremely reliable but any advice is appreciated.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## chdavis (Nov 11, 2009)

My 1996 Pathfinder, just picked it up for $1100. Runs perfectly. 120k miles, zero issues. Everything works, even the heated mirrors and power antenna.  A few dents here and there, but other wise very solid. Been charging up and down the beach with it all week.


----------



## matsayz1 (Apr 25, 2010)

here's my 2005 Nissan Xterra, checkout www.thexterra.org if you want more info and more pictures. i really like the vehicles posted in here, very nice guys/gals.


























next to a stock Xterra


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

my old '06 pathfinder...



















i wish the wheel wells on my Commander were that big.


----------



## -jakrbt- (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll play. Here's my wife 2008 Xterra Off-Road that we traded back in May. 










Complete with Shrockworks Sliders and Rear Bumper w/ spare tire carrier. Also lifted 3" on Calmini front spacers, rear shackles, and add-a-leaf kit, and MT Baja ATZ 33's. 

Traded it in on this one: 










This was the day we brought 'er home. Since then, the rear bumper and sliders have been installed. Didn't have time to revert the '08 back to stuck suspension, so that'll come very soon!


----------



## matsayz1 (Apr 25, 2010)

dude are you a member over on www.thenewx.org ? should check it out if not


----------



## -jakrbt- (Jun 5, 2009)

matsayz1 said:


> dude are you a member over on www.thenewx.org ? should check it out if not


 Nope. I think I've met the guy that set it up, though. Dan Galusha? Is he the one that set that site up?


----------



## seriah (Sep 18, 2010)

really nice pic


----------



## matsayz1 (Apr 25, 2010)

-jakrbt- said:


> Nope. I think I've met the guy that set it up, though. Dan Galusha? Is he the one that set that site up?


 yup! yeah tons of info on there.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

My 01


----------



## Jon Rogers (Feb 22, 2009)

xterra by Jon Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## Jeffreycauto3444 (Oct 8, 2010)

wow how can i have monney for there car i love it


_______________________

business debt consolidation
accountancy recruitment


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Here are a few pics of my Nissan from the last run I went on in June. God, has it really been almost 5 months since I have wheeled?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

My Xterra I just picked up for $300 bux! YES three hundred dollars....

SE, V6, AT, 95K original miles, and one owner.


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

Damn-that looks good for 300 bucks. What's wrong with it?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

4.OMG said:


> Damn-that looks good for 300 bucks. What's wrong with it?


The other side needs a fender....and the blower motor only works on high. :laugh:


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

my 08 off road...












and the regular crew


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Just picked up a 91 pathfinder. I really like it. I want to lift it, but not sure if it is worth it with IFS.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

going to buy this on saturday for a daily 

1995 d21 ka24e, 4x4, 5 speed, 125k


----------



## hansrandal (Oct 22, 2000)

2001 Frontier SC with 2" lift, Bilsteins and 265-70-70 Yokohama Geolander M/T


----------



## matsayz1 (Apr 25, 2010)

what a good looking Fronty!!


----------



## hansrandal (Oct 22, 2000)

matsayz1 said:


> what a good looking Fronty!!


Thanks, here's another view from the front. Also the image has been HDR'd (I was playing around with some photo processing software)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I wish we got the Patrol here back then... particularly the Y60 model

I like those XTerras though, they seem pretty well set up for offroading.

MotoIQ is doing a build up of a Pathfinder:
http://www.motoiq.com/projects/project_nissan_pathfinder.aspx


----------



## Zedbra (Jun 11, 2006)

my 2007 frontier le with a bunch of mods


----------



## mlochab (May 29, 2010)

nissan patrol , its our fav truck, have had them for the longest time this one is in Kenya, soon to be upgraded, 

we plan on holding on to it for a few more years till its legal to import into canada


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

It's my first and I love it death...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)




----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)




----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*What, no Nissan truck threads ?*

Love the "fronty's" ... moAr!


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

No, theyre as good as many other things stock for stock but theyre kind of orphans, like Isuzus. They, with the exception of the XTerra, have no aftermarket support when compared with Toyotas, Jeeps, and anything else. Not to mention that if you build one up youre doing it because you really like the truck as theres no chance of getting anywhere close to your investment back.


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

They have a weak idler arm and only come with IFS set up. Some people think solid axle is the only way to go. Personally I like the Nissans and have nothing against IFS. My Dad had an old Hardbody. He bought it new in 86 as an 86 1/2. It was a great truck!


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Pff, Nissans? They're absolute garbage, can't wheel one of those! It'd never work! Yeah, they have crap aftermarket compared to a Toyota or Jeep but there is one. The weak idler arm? There are braces for that. Crap IFS? Solid axle swap is very easy if you wanted to but I've throughly beat the piss out of the IFS on this one and at the moment all I need is to put tension rod bushings on it. 

The biggest problem with them, is that they're crazy expensive to re-gear and locker selection sucks. I got lucky mine's been geared already so I'll be fine when 33's are in place of the current 32" tires. My stock auto-hubs are crap, getting swapped for mile markers this week. We'll see how she does snow wheeling this winter, may get the rear end welded for that, especially if I don't get some better tires.


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

Stock for now ... and little brothers truck.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Got my 33's and new hubs on. Nice to have some real tires and hubs that actually lock in when you're in 4 wheel.


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Is anyone running 31s or 32s at stock height on a hardbody? Any issues?

For kicks


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

7JAD3 said:


> Is anyone running 31s or 32s at stock height on a hardbody? Any issues?
> 
> For kicks


I have 31s on my 91 pathfinder. In fact, it is the stock size. And I believe the 4x4 hardbodies body sits higher than the pathfinders.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

7JAD3 said:


> Is anyone running 31s or 32s at stock height on a hardbody? Any issues?
> 
> For kicks


33x12.5 Super Swamper TSL's at stock height, minor trimming/beating. The pic of my truck at the top of the page is with 32x11.5's and bone stock.


















Oh yeah, if anyone's considering MileMarker hubs for their rig, might want to re-think it unless you're running stock size tires.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Well that sucks that they already failed!
I was thinking of doing the same on my '91 Pathfinder with 33's.


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures and info. Trike Kid :thumbup:


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

unimogken said:


> Well that sucks that they already failed!
> I was thinking of doing the same on my '91 Pathfinder with 33's.


If your auto hubs work, keep them, otherwise, try to find a set of stock Hardbody manual hubs, that's what I'm currently on the hunt for. The Warns are in-between strength wise, but stock is strongest as with most Japanese trucks. I should have taken the fact that one stock auto hub weighs as much as 2 mile-markers as a sign and just sent them back to 4wp.


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

My buddy's Pathfinder. Some nice suspension work done to it.


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

Heres my 91 31x10.50s on cranked torsions. I resparyed it very quickly with some leftover vw/porsche ppg paint I had. Typical rust but runs like a champ


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

Diggin all this Nissan love:thumbup:

This one is mine. D44 front, locked, 35" BFG muds, 14" travel Bilsteins, Jeep Wagoneer front springs, 3" or 4" lift coils out back



























Chicks dig flex


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

This thread needs love.


----------



## matsayz1 (Apr 25, 2010)

7JAD3 said:


>


 
Do you know Aaron "Penski" ?


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

I do not. However I have followed multiple postings of the truck.


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

matsayz1 said:


> Do you know Aaron "Penski" ?


 I know him


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Just picked her up.98 4x4 5 speed. Once the project in the garage goes off to paint(next week)looking into 2-3" lift and some nobbier tires and enjoying the summer...


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

1sikgti said:


> Just picked her up.98 4x4 5 speed. Once the project in the garage goes off to paint(next week)looking into 2-3" lift and some nobbier tires and enjoying the summer...


That gen. pathy looks cool and the bells n whistles are cool, but why did they have to be unibody?! 
On a related note, I'll be doing a straight axle swap on a '97 here in a few months...


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

I am happy with it.Obviously die hard off road enthusiast prefer a straight axle set up. I won't be doing more then some light off roading, trail driving and or possibly snow when it occurs. With 2-3" lift and better tires, should suit what I intend to do with it, perfectly. I bought it on a whim, always liked em, just said, eff it and bought 1 lol.


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine:
















Daily driver


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

7JAD3 said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
Snoqualmie pass?


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes! Well, the first picture. The second in near Nine Mile Falls, WA. 
Cat was even on tow during that Snoqualmie shot :laugh:


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

From Baywatch :laugh:








Others...

































I feel like I post a lot in this thread. :screwy:


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

So I had a bunch of money saved to buy a second car, work changed their minds about use of our company vehicles after hours. I was ready to pull the trigger on a Eurovan, when my mother in law gave us her 1987 Nissan extended cab 4x4! It's an XE with the dog slow twin plug 2.4 liter 4 cyl, but it only has 99k miles. It was my late father in law's, and she told us long ago that it was ours in her will. 5 speed, manual everything, they bought it new about two miles from where she still lives. I have been driving it occasionally since I met my now wife in 1990. I'll post some pics later tonight.

It has some rust in the front fenders, the speedo always says you are going 35, the suspension creaks a lot, and the paint is oxidized pretty bad. Other issues just from sitting around all the time. Interior is mint. Going to get the Calmini lift, probably a body lift as well. 33x12.5/15's on 15x12 Bart steel wheels (I unapologetically love the Hawaiian lift style), and Hanneman 4" wider fiberglass front fenders and bed sides. Not going to go crazy wheeling this thing, yet. lol

Any tips? I have had a few 4x4's, but haven't modified them much. Also haven't modded anything japanese before.


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sort of responded on your thread. But for anyone else reading that might be interested; check out these links: 
www.infamousnissan.com 
https://www.4x4parts.com/nissan/ 
http://forums.nicoclub.com/nissan-trucks-forum.html 
Good info and parts sourcing... 


Another island truck


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

Xterra question:

Anyone have any experience with the more modern Xterras? say post 2002 ... thanks

Ill start a thread on the subject

BUMP


----------



## matsayz1 (Apr 25, 2010)

autopulse said:


> Xterra question:
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the more modern Xterras? say post 2002 ... thanks
> 
> ...


 Head over to www.thrnewx.com


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

My new aquisition:

'02 XTerra S/C:


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

My x a few days ago. I still need repaint the rear bumper. Got this hatch off a truck at the junkyard. The 'xterra se' emblems are in the wrong spot (as was the Nissan emblem) and it bugs me to no end. Loving it this winter though. :thumbup:


----------



## TED20MAN (Dec 21, 2013)

Patrols can also swim!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

7JAD3 said:


>


I'm not really a truck guy but I must say I would rock the hell out of that. Its like a baby monster truck and the part of me that LOVES micro sized cars is telling me I must have this:laugh:


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

Figured i'd post up here. my dd gmc jimmy decided to take a **** on my so i went to the stealership and picked up a 2005 Nissan Xterra S. I dont plan on doing much mod wise because i paid for a 2yr warranty, but that wont stop me from doing some basic trail riding. First thing i'll be doing is pulling the mud flaps off and basic maintenance stuff. Anything free or cheap i should look to do?


----------



## HookedOn16v (Apr 6, 2006)

ZachSav said:


> Figured i'd post up here. my dd gmc jimmy decided to take a **** on my so i went to the stealership and picked up a 2005 Nissan Xterra S. I dont plan on doing much mod wise because i paid for a 2yr warranty, but that wont stop me from doing some basic trail riding. First thing i'll be doing is pulling the mud flaps off and basic maintenance stuff. Anything free or cheap i should look to do?



Very cool. I loved mine.

What tires does it have? The OEM tires are really awful.

Instead of doing much else I'd just wait till you can (or have to) upgrade tires. With a great set, that thing will go anywhere.


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

HookedOn16v said:


> Very cool. I loved mine.
> 
> What tires does it have? The OEM tires are really awful.
> 
> Instead of doing much else I'd just wait till you can (or have to) upgrade tires. With a great set, that thing will go anywhere.


its got brand new, and when i say brand new, i mean the writing is still blue, highway tires on it. Im kind of dissapointed about that, but since they are new i cant complain much. 

and i took my first trip in it and managed 19mpg on the highway and through manhatten, ny


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

First thing to do is make sure you have the transmission cooler bypass (external cooler) to prevent the SMOD (Strawberry Milkshake of Death):

https://www.google.ca/#q=2005+xterra+strawberry+milkshake+of+death



> The automatic version Xterra is known for having transmission cooler failure where the transmission cooler will crack allowing radiator coolant to mix with transmission fluid. This mix (often referred to as Strawberry Milkshake of Death) destroys the automatic transmission and requires replacement of the radiator/transmission cooler and the automatic transmission.


----------



## ager_silvestris (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm currently looking at Xterra's… is the Strawberry Milkshake of Death still happening on 2008 automatics?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

^ I know nothing of the strawberry tranny poops.. but a suggestion, since the the 4x4 and Offroading forum is Soooo slowwwwww; maybe you should try and ask the same question in The Car Lounge itself. Some members will tell you to try asking here and others with tell you to look other places; but, someone out there will have the answer for you... and because TCL moves so quickly it wont be long before you get the proper advise

:thumbup: good luck

Oh, and because 99% of TCL'ers are children with short attention spans, supply a picture of said gen xterra haha


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

2008 can definitely have the SMOD problem... It started in 2005 and I think went all the way til ~2011


----------



## ager_silvestris (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! I kind of found that out as well. Definitely passing on the automatic one I was looking at. Not only do I not want to fall victim to SMOD, but when I went to take it for a test drive it wouldn't start, and the salesman and sales manager STILL tried to push the sale on me right there. This happened at an actual Nissan dealership. I had to remind them that they were trying to sell me a vehicle that they couldn't even get started :banghead: 

I would rather just wait until I can find a stick anyways.


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

This thread has no activity. Decided to finally catch up on some maintenance for this (302,000km, SE):









Started by ordering these: 
















Then this: 









Finally I got all four o2 sensors, going to be picking up a new idler arm, replace/relocate the knock sensor and then probably replace a front wheel bearing. Should be good from there on since she got a ton of other maintenance earlier this year.


----------

